# Ultra-moonbat professor equates global warming skepticism with mental illness and racism



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

*Climate-change scepticism must be 'treated', says enviro-sociologist*

Dubious on warming peril? You're the kind who'd own slaves.

Scepticism regarding the need for immediate and massive action against carbon emissions is a sickness of societies and individuals which needs to be "treated", according to an Oregon-based professor of "sociology and environmental studies". Professor Kari Norgaard compares the struggle against climate scepticism to that against racism and slavery in the US South.

Prof Norgaard holds a B.S. in biology and a master's and PhD in sociology.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/30/climate_scepticism_racism_slavery_treatment/

Here she is.....I think my horse had a smaller set of teeth;

http://www.infowars.com/climate-change-skepticism-a-sickness-that-must-be-treated-says-professor/


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I think she should be put in a room with Sheryl Crowe to debate the finer points of the amount of toilet paper that society should use to prevent global warming.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

7- Yes, good morning Mrs Ed, thank you for sitting down to discuss Global warming..

Mrs Ed- It's called climate change now!! 

7- Oh my apologies, why the change? 

Mrs Ed - Next question! 

7- Is it true your vajajay has so many cobwebs cops were showing up there for mountain bike certification? 

Mrs Ed- Fuck the Police !! 

7- One final question Sir. I see your from Oregon, the State of numerous Miss America victors. How do you feel about violent tactics used by E.L.F ? 

Mrs Ed- I'm an atheist so I didn't see that movie..

7- Blabbermouth CUNT says what...

Mrs Ed- What??

7- Exxxxactly...thanks for your time and please leave Magnum PIs shirt at home next time Chewbacca legs.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Rib cage... Hurts... From laughing...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> Scepticism regarding the need for immediate and massive action against carbon emissions is a sickness of societies and individuals which needs to be "treated", according to an Oregon-based professor of "sociology and environmental studies".


Funny, I think the same thing about liberals who believe that socialism and their other misguided plans actually work. They keep doing the same things over and over again expecting different results. So their either stupid, mentally ill or some combination of both.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Whoa Nelly!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess we'll skip the foreplay huh....


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey, hey, hey......what the fuck did Tom Selleck *ever* do to you 7?


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

there's always doggy style


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

OCKS said:


> there's always doggy style


 I'd sooner jerk off wearing 80 grit sandpaper gloves and use salt and bleach as a lube.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

That is a face that only a carrot or apple could love.

-Sent from my smarty phone while bustin' punks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

I would be more willing to believe in global warming if she admitted it is the cause for that face. I think I remember Godzilla fighting her when I watched Double Creature Feature during my youth.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The teeth? That'


USMCMP5811 said:


> WIIIIIIILLLLBEEEEEERRRRRRRRR!


The teeth? That's all you've got on her?!
She emits a very strong odor of "poindextrose," which I recognize from my training and experience to be a hyper nerd pheromone.
She's going to require a wash of salad dressing before I locate her, punch her uncontrollably and give her a grannie pants wedgie.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't know LG, with a little makeover she might be quite lovely.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Man i would love to anchor the Stugots like in the Sopranos and play this song very loudly until her head explodes.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I dunno....She might have an inner beauty that everybody is overlooking.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Didn't Hush bring her to the M&G ?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd Hit It !!!


----------

